# On soul-ruining peace (John Owen)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2020)

Peace in a spiritually-decaying condition, is a soul-ruining security; better be under terror on the account of surprisal into some sin, than be in peace under evident decays of spiritual life.

John Owen, _Meditations and Discourses Concerning the Glory of Christ; Applied unto Unconverted Sinners and Saints under Spiritual Decays. In Two Chapters, from John XVII. 24 _(1691) in William H. Goold (ed.), _The Works of John Owen, D.D._ (24 vols, Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 1850-53), 1: 439.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

